# New to me deer stomper



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Been wanting me a .270, picked up this Remmy 700 yesterday , great condition, hopefully it’ll be a good shooter.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice deer slayer


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice. I just jumped on the 6.5 CM wagon. Can't wait to get it to the range and see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I've been deer hunting with a Browning A Bolt .270 for the past 20 years.
BANG !! :2guns:


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Nice. I just jumped on the 6.5 CM wagon. Can't wait to get it to the range and see what all the fuss is about.


Come up and shoot with us in the evenings. We shoot at a farm off 32 during the week.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

doradohunter said:


> Come up and shoot with us in the evenings. We shoot at a farm off 32 during the week.


I'll give you a shout when I get it back. The stock was rubbing the barrel, so I'm sending it back and they're gonna put a new one on.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Emerald Ghost said:


> I've been deer hunting with a Browning A Bolt .270 for the past 20 years.
> BANG !! :2guns:


I've done the same, it's never let me down. Good looking gun, I always want a wood stock but i would destroy it.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

A model 700 .270 has been my main game collecting rifle for 35 years and after thousands of shots it still drives nails.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Great choice, on rifle and cartridge.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Took a few deer in Pa. with a 760 Game Master .270. Shot quit a few other things too. Good range of loads if you want an all around gun.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My 1st real rifle was a 700 in 270. Beautiful gun that collects dust now. Its an 80's model and the 700's back then were smooth as butter.... almost as smooth as my Steyrs now. It was gonna be Logans 1st rifle but since he's now got my 1st Steyr in 7-08, I reckon my 1st grand youngin will get it!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Jason said:


> My 1st real rifle was a 700 in 270. Beautiful gun that collects dust now. Its an 80's model and the 700's back then were smooth as butter.... almost as smooth as my Steyrs now. It was gonna be Logans 1st rifle but since he's now got my 1st Steyr in 7-08, I reckon my 1st grand youngin will get it!


 Hay Paw Paw how are you doing,cant wait to get my new rifle. Love ya mean it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lees way2 said:


> Hay Paw Paw how are you doing,cant wait to get my new rifle. Love ya mean it.





Hahaha, you older then me brother!!! hahaha but ifin you need to borrow one, I gotcha covered!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

I hope it shoots well. The newer model 700s have been hit an miss with me. I bought one that shot groups that were .33 inches center to center then bought another one that could not shoot factory ammunition at MOA at 100 yards.


----------

